# Mehr Pep im Header!?



## -MaVe- (13. September 2005)

Hi Leute!
Im Moment arbeite ich an einer Firmen-Homepage. Das ist zugleich mein erstes richtiges Projekt. Nun soll in den Kopf ein 870x200px großer Header, welcher das Firmenlogo beinhaltet. Nach vielen Versuchen habe ich nun einen einigermaßen Guten gefunden. Mir fehlt dort leider etwas der Pep. Das heißt, der Header soll mit dem Logo aussagekräftig sein, aber dennoch seriös erscheinen. Könnte mir daher ein paar mehr Effekte vorstellen z.B. Glanzeffekte.
Da meine Kenntnisse in Photoshop leider noch relativ begrenzt sind, würde ich euch mal bitten ein paar Ratschläge und wenn möglich auch ein paar Vorschläge zu bringen.

So, nun der Header: Header 
Falls jemand die psd-Datei benötigen sollte, einfach sagen! 

Danke im Vorauss!

Tom


----------



## Duddle (13. September 2005)

Mein Ratschlag:

Schau dir Seiten aus dem gleichen Bereich von Profis an, um eine grundsätzliche Richtung zu bekommen. Lies danach viel, viel über die Theorie von Logogestaltung und Webdesign.
Dann (und das ist der wichtigste Schritt des Ganzen Vorschlags) fang nochmal von vorne an.

Ganz ehrlich: das Jetzige sieht schlichtweg nach „3d-Studio-Max- Trendwhore-Tutorial + Raster-Tutorial" mit hässlichem Übergang und grottenschlechtem Logo aus. Deswegen wirst du dort meiner Meinung nach ohne einen kompletten Neuanfang nichts mehr reißen können, selbst wenn du die besten „peppigen“ Vorschläge umsetzt.

Wie immer: sie das hier nicht als persönlichen Angriff, sondern als radikales Ruder-Rumreißen-Manöver bevor du in tiefe, gefährliche Gewässer schipperst.


Duddle


----------



## chrisbergr (13. September 2005)

Was heißt du hast einen gefunden? Auf einer Firmenseite kannst du doch nicht einfach irgendwelche Header verwenden..
Ok, leider muss ich daran eigentlich alles bemängeln.
Die Farbe ist sehr ungünstig, Gelb sollte man in der Regel in solch einer Mänge auf Firmenseiten sowieso vermeiden, da diese Farbe negativ interpretiert wird. Dieses Trendwhoremuster im Hintergrund bringt (imo) nicht gerade die nötige Seriösität rüber. Das Raster ist mehr als unpassend und der Übergang wie schon gesagt, sehr schlecht gemacht.
Und zu dem Logo kann ich nur sagen, dass ich hoffe, dass du dieses bis jetzt noch nicht verwendet hast (Briefbögen, Flyer, etc.) sodass du noch eine Chance hast, dir ersteinmal darüber Gedanken zu machen. Der ganze Aufbau sieht nicht hübsch aus, dass alles in schwarz gehalten ist machts auch nicht besser. Und allgemein könnte man damit was viel schöneres und professioneller rüberkommendes Logo machen, alleine schon wegen des schönen Namens 

Tut mir wirklich leid für diese harte Kritik, aber ich denke das hilft dir mehr als würde ich sagen es sähe super aus.

Gruß


----------



## versuch13 (13. September 2005)

Duddle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Ratschlag:
> 
> Schau dir Seiten aus dem gleichen Bereich von Profis an, um eine grundsätzliche Richtung zu bekommen. Lies danach viel, viel über die Theorie von Logogestaltung und Webdesign.
> Dann (und das ist der wichtigste Schritt des Ganzen Vorschlags) fang nochmal von vorne an.
> ...


 

 Da kann ich Duddle leider einfach nur recht geben. Nur das es an die meisten Trendwhores nicht ran kommt, und das Logo ist echt nichts. Erstmal ein neues Logo machen denke ich wird das beste sein.


----------



## -MaVe- (14. September 2005)

Hi Leute,
erstmal danke für die Kritik. Das ich mit dem Header keinen Preis gewinne, war mir schon klar. 
Zum Logo ist zu sagen, dass es nicht von mir entworfen wurde, sondern schon da war. Das ist das aktuelle Firmenlogo, welches auf Briefbögen und anderen Beschriftungen garnicht mal schlecht aussieht. Die "Firmenfarben" sind schwarz und gelb, daher auch die Farbgestaltung im Header. Nun weiss ich, dass gelb nicht gerade sehr ideal für eine Homepage ist, aber irgendwie muss sich doch die Farben mit einfließen lassen, oder wie seht ihr das?
Also mal klar gesagt, wird sich, im Moment zumindest nicht, an dem Logo nix ändern. Das heißt ich muss es so mit einbauen, auch wenn es in Farbe variabel gestaltet werden kann.

@Duddle
Kennst du einige Seiten oder Tutorials, die sich mit dem Thema Webdesign näher beschäftigen?

Falls jemand dennoch konkrete Vorschläge für die Gestaltung des Headers haben sollte, so bin ich dafür sehr offen.  Auch wenn ihr irgendwelche Seiten kennt, deren Header euch ansprechen. Postet die URL! 



			
				acid.rain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was heißt du hast einen gefunden? Auf einer Firmenseite kannst du doch nicht einfach irgendwelche Header verwenden..


"Gefunden" in dem Sinne, dass ich einen von vielen selbstgestalteten genommen habe. Also nix geklaut! 

Danke


----------



## chrisbergr (14. September 2005)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt. 
Wenn du Inspirationen brauchst, kann ich dir den Thread 'Needing Inspiration' wärmstens emfehlen. http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials161102.html
Des weiteren Seiten die sich mit Templates beschäftigen, wie zum Beispiel http://www.monstertemplate.com . Dort gibt es sehr viele Kartegorien mit professionellen Templates, einfach mal durchstöbern und inspirieren lassen.

Und zum Thema Logogestaltung, falls da irgendwann einmal ein Redesign kommt, schau dir die Webseite http://www.designguide.at/index.html einmal an, von allen Seiten die sich mit dem Thema befassen, die beste (leichte) Einführung in das Themengebiet.


----------



## -MaVe- (14. September 2005)

So Leute, habe mich nochmal rangesetzt und was neues entworfen. Ist sicher noch verbesserungswürdig, aber es ist sicher ein Anfang.

Hier der Link:
Klick 

Was meint ihr dazu?

@acid.rain
Danke für die Links, da kann man sich wirklich Inspirationen holen. 

Mfg
Tom


----------



## versuch13 (14. September 2005)

Hi, schon besser aber auch nicht wirklich gut, finde ich. Jetzt stört am meisten dieser Balken mit dem Schatten.


 Gruß


----------



## rundes kipfal (14. September 2005)

Ich würde diesen 3D-Effekt weglassen (im Englischen nennt es sich "Beveal & Emboss" keine Ahnung wie auf Deutsch) das kommt bei Logos nur selten gut, vor allem sieht es dann auf Visitenkarten oder Briefpapier noch ärger aus.


----------



## -MaVe- (14. September 2005)

Joa, sind eben alles nur Vorschläge.

Wie gefällt euch das?

klick 

Finde ich nicht schlecht.

Tom


----------



## fluessig (14. September 2005)

Das letzte macht sich schon nicht schlecht. Auch wenn das erwähnte gelb gar nicht mehr vorkommt ;-)
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum der Header sooooo riesig sein muss. 200 Pixel Höhe ist gigantisch, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die meisten User nur 768 in der Höhe haben. Das bedeutet viel scrolling für die User und sowas mag ich zB. gar nicht.


----------



## versuch13 (14. September 2005)

Ja, um einiges besser! Wenn nur das Logo nicht wäre. Setz die Liste Hardware, Softw ... usw. noch anständig untereinander, dann schaut das Ding doch recht gut aus.


 Edit: Was die größe angeht stimme ich auch voll und ganz zu, das Teil ist schon zu groß.

  Gruß


----------



## -MaVe- (14. September 2005)

fluessig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das letzte macht sich schon nicht schlecht. Auch wenn das erwähnte gelb gar nicht mehr vorkommt ;-)
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum der Header sooooo riesig sein muss. 200 Pixel Höhe ist gigantisch, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die meisten User nur 768 in der Höhe haben. Das bedeutet viel scrolling für die User und sowas mag ich zB. gar nicht.



Naja, mit dem Gelb ringe ich noch mit mir, aber im Moment weiss ich nicht, wie man das vom Stil her am besten unterbringen könnte. Das Logo einfach nur gelb machen, ist nicht die Lösung. Andererseits sieht das mit dem Orange nicht schlecht aus, aber von den "Firmenfarben" sollte man schon noch was sehen. 

Ok, die größe ist variabel läßt sich auch noch auf 150 verkleinern. Ist ja nich das Problem. 

Tom


----------



## Tribalman (15. September 2005)

Meine Güte. Das Logo ist ein Verbrechen. Vier verschiedene Schriftgrößen.
Diese lästige Angewohnheit Namen mit einem Buchstabenelement zu 
unterstreichen. Die Schrift in "Lisa" ist gezerrt. Und dann dieser grausame 
Schriftbogen. Der ist nicht nur nicht rund, sondern auch schlecht gesetzt. 
Das Ding gehört in die Tonne.

Na gut, nicht deine Schuld.

Auf jeden Fall müssen das Logo und der Header kleiner werden. Orange und 
Grau können sehr edel aussehen. Den "emboss"-effekt würde ich mir aber 
verkneifen. Wenn der Header erstmal schmaler ist, muss du die restlichen 
Angaben wohl auch anders verteilen.

Mach erstmal schmaler, dann schauen wir weiter ...


----------



## versuch13 (15. September 2005)

Ja, sieht besser aus wenn die Listen Punkte anständig untereinander stehen oder?


----------



## Tribalman (15. September 2005)

Ach und noch was: „Wir spinnen ihre Netze“? Das klingt doch
seltsam, oder nicht? Wir spinnen? Die spinnen die Römer?
Wäre es nicht viel besser, wenn es hieße

Wir weben ihre Netze

Erstens klingt es nicht nach Spinnerei, zweitens verstärkt die
Alliteration den Claim-Character und drittens erinnert es an das
Worle Wide Web.

Naja, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach müde, aber das wollte ich 
noch loswerden …


----------



## -MaVe- (15. September 2005)

Von der Größe her werde ich es so lassen. Das ist OK bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768. Eine geringere Auflösung werden die wenigsten haben.

Habe jetzt nochmal bischen gebastelt. Hier nochmal der Link:

Klick 

Tom


----------



## versuch13 (15. September 2005)

Ne, da sah die vorherige Version besser aus finde ich. Dieser Schlagschatten und der weiße balken da ist echt nicht schön.


 Gruß


----------



## Vale-Feil (15. September 2005)

und du glaubst das man grau auf grau lesen kann? Ich nicht. Mache die Schriftfarbe Schwar und du hast ein viel besseres Ergebnis


----------



## AKrebs70 (15. September 2005)

Hallo!



			
				-MaVe- hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Von der Größe her werde ich es so lassen. Das ist OK bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768. Eine geringere Auflösung werden die wenigsten haben.


Lese mal hier den letzten Beitrag von Gumbo:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials220680.html&highlight=aufl%F6sung

Ich finde auch das es viel zu groß ist. Diese 25% solltes Du, meiner Meinung nach, wirklich mit berücksichtigen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## rundes kipfal (15. September 2005)

Auch für 1024x768 sind 200 px VIEL zu hoch, der  tutorials.de-header hat, mit der Navigationsleiste, gerade einmal ca. 80 px

 Mehr als 150 px würde ich NIEMALS nehmen.

 Und merke: Groß = Klobig


----------



## -MaVe- (15. September 2005)

Nach dem ganzen hin- und her mit dem Header, hab ich mal nen komplettes Template entworfen.

Zum Bild: Klick 

Tom


----------



## Mamphil (15. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich finde die Seite ziemlich leer. Wo sind z. B. die Links zur Navigation und die Links zu AGB, Haftungsausschluss, Impressum und Kontakt?

Ich würde in den Hintergrund der große Content-Box wie in den kleinen Boxen links einen Verlauf setzen, zumindest oben. Der läuft dann z. B. 600 Pixel nach unten und darunter gibt's halt eine einfarbige Fläche.

Mamphil


----------



## -MaVe- (15. September 2005)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde die Seite ziemlich leer. Wo sind z. B. die Links zur Navigation und die Links zu AGB, Haftungsausschluss, Impressum und Kontakt?
> 
> ...



So, Navigation ist jetzt drin. Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, sowas wie AGB usw. kann doch auch unter Kontakt bzw. überhaupt im Menü untergebracht werden?!

Naja man könnte noch ne Fußzeile machen, in der man das dann verstaut. Jetzt ist es zum ersten mal so, dass es mir richtig gefällt. 

Tom


----------



## Mamphil (15. September 2005)

(Fast) schön 

Hallo nochmal,

ich sehe gerade, dass der Schatten vom "L" im Logo ziemlich dunkel ist und man das "Computer" darunter kaum lesen kann. Ansonsten sieht das schon gut aus!

Oben rechts hast du den Schriftzug "HSNLISACOMPUTER". Vielleicht ist das so gewollt, aber _ich_ würde statt des "HSN" das "LISA" in grau schreiben; dann hat man die eindeutige Trennung zwischen den Begriffen "HSN", "LISA" und "COMPUTER". In der eigentlichen Umsetzung solltest du noch die Texte darunter "Hardware" etc. mit den entsprechenden Rubriken verlinken.

Soweit ich weiß, muss jede kommerzielle Seite ein Impressum haben. Irgendein Gericht hat mal irgendwann entschieden, dass die Bezeichnung hierfür "Impressum" oder "Kontakt" heißen muss und es nicht hinter einem anderen Namen (ich glaube es war hinter "Backstage" hinterlegt) versteckt sein darf. Ich ziehe den Begriff "Impressum" vor und suche hinter "Kontakt" ein Kontaktformular.

Wenn die Seite ein Online-Shop enthalten soll, fehlt noch der Bereich für den Warenkorb. In einem Shop solltest du auch unbedingt die AGBs direkt anklickbar machen und vielleicht auch einen Link "Versandkosten" direkt einbauen - dann muss man nicht lange suchen. (Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ein Shop überhaupt geplant ist...)

Ansonsten: gut gemacht! 

Mamphil


----------



## -MaVe- (15. September 2005)

So Leute, ich denke der Grundstein ist nun gelegt. Bin sehr zufrieden. War aber echt nur durch euch machbar. Besonders die Links vom acid haben mich sehr inspiriert. Dort konnte ich mir auch ein paar Stilelemente "abgucken". 
Jetzt kann ich weiter ausbauen.

Danke Euch vielmals!!

MfG
Tom


----------

